# First Snow



## mkriggen (Oct 14, 2014)

Just to make you Northerners feel better, I thought I'd let you know that we got our first snow of the year today. I can see it from my bedroom window. Depending on the wind, I might even have to close that window tonight:sad0:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 14, 2014)

So glad it has cooled down a little bit for the ones of us who don't live in a constant wind channel. But strange to see snow that early up there. Well, it's the tallest mountain on earth, after all 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Oct 14, 2014)

Snow.....I remember that.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 14, 2014)

ecchef said:


> Snow.....I remember that.


and if you ever forgot, please let me know and I'll help you.


----------



## mark76 (Oct 14, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> and if you ever forgot, please let me know and I'll help you.



:laugh:

Are St.-Petersburg winters as bad as Moscow winters?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 14, 2014)

mark76 said:


> Are St.-Petersburg winters as bad as Moscow winters?


Much better!


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol you guys are slackers, we got ours last month.


----------



## XooMG (Oct 14, 2014)

I saw the Slurpee machine at 7-Eleven yesterday.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 14, 2014)

I haven't seen snow in person since June 2008. I like it that way.


----------



## daveb (Oct 14, 2014)

I was trying to think of my last snow. In 82 I was stationed at Great Lakes (Chicago) for a year - all of which was winter. I got my fill.


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 14, 2014)

daveb said:


> I was trying to think of my last snow. In 82 I was stationed at Great Lakes (Chicago) for a year - all of which was winter. I got my fill.



I was lucky enough to be at Great Lakes for the coldest day on record- Jan 20, 1985, -27*F


----------



## Castalia (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking forward to ski season here in Colorado!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 16, 2014)

I haven't seen snow in 9 years. Or any season other than spring and summer for that matter. Extremely homesick this time of year!


----------



## USC 2012 (Oct 21, 2014)

What is snow?? Lol!


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 25, 2014)

It doesn't do that where I am from...now shoveling, no plowing...thank god the drivers are bad enough.


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 25, 2014)

Sitting in a ski resort condo dreaming of snow now. Great time of year in the mountains...all the crazes are gone from summer, and not yet here for winter, and the locals are relaxing.

Hiring starts today for the winter season and all the crazy will begin again.

Let's hoe we get some snow this year, the lakes are looking pathetic


----------

